# 04-06 OEM GTO Inset Sport Grille



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anybody know if the honey comb mesh can be removed so you can paint the bezel or is it one piece? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

eBay pics:

eBay Motors: 2004 2005 2006 04 05 06 Pontiac GTO R Grille Insert (item 160310819824 end time Jan-25-09 13:02:49 PST)

or:
Item number: 160310819824

Larry


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

*Inserts*

Yes they can be removed, but its a pain in the rear to do. There are metal retaining clips holding them on, the way I did it was to remove the top screws holding the bumper on slightly pull up on the bumper slide your hand in and push on the insert. I have small hands so it was fairly easy but, I did scratched up though. I left my inserts out im planning on putting glazing putty or bondo in the depressed sections and paint it same color of my car. I put a metal screen in front of the radiator to deflect rocks and bugs. While your at it pull the lower one out too.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Intimadator, but the Sport Grilles are already out of the car. I bought them online, really glad to be able to find a pair from the original Appreance Sport Package. They will be hear Friday the 30th, but the bezels are Impluse Blue Metallic and my GTO is Barbados Blue Metallic, I want to leave the honey comb grilles Black. This is why I would like to know if you can remove the honey comb mesh inserts, don't want to get overspray on them or the masking would really have to be good. A dealer told me they were one piece and others have told me they are two piece. From the picture they look two piece. How about an opinion from you guys, or should I paint then Black would it look better. I got them for $375 shipping included, the pictures are below. This guy has some real nice items and he will work with you. Thanks and take care, Chuck

eBay Motors: 04-06 GTO Original SAP Grille Grill REAL DEAL Blue OEM (item 170296036699 end time Jan-22-09 19:42:45 PST)


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, thanks Larry for the site, but I think that grille is the orginal flush mount, tell me if I'm wrong. Those I have on the vehicle already. Take care, Chuck


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't figure out for the life of me why I had a spare set of honeycombs in the trunk. It seems the previous owner had a similar idea to yours(see photo). I did't realize the grill wasn't supposed to be gray/silver, but I like it! Looks like the they are two pieces Chuck.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Rex, but the original honey comb mesh snapped in where the bezels to the Sport Grilles snap in. So you are saying the honey combs to the Sport Grilles also snap into the bezel? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm looking at some more information on them because like I said I didn't realize that what I had wasn't OEM initially. I'll let you know what I find out. What I do know is that I have a spare set of honeycombs in the trunk with no bezels. I don't want to speculate further...:willy:


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

They didn't have bezels with the original flush mounted honey combs. They just snapped in flush on the front of the bumper. Thanks and take care, Chuck


----------

